# Camper Tyres - Does it have to be CP rated or is C ok?



## Qwackers (May 1, 2005)

215/75 R16CP is on at the moment, Mich XC camping approx 8 yrs old. One blew out 18 months ago on the motorway in Italy, nearly tipped over, hit central reservation etc, lucky escape. I've not used the van much since coming back from that trip so now I'm changing all 4 tyres.

Is there a difference between CP and C? Can I fit 215/75 R16C? The load rating and speed ratings are the same? What does the P signify? Is it essential?

Camskill seems to offer great deals, but the only tyre I can seem to find that is CP rated is the Michelin.

Does anyone know of any others? Once I order these I'll have to get them fitted. Any pointers for best places/prices?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-87544-.html


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tyres*

You only need C rated tyres.

Get them from mytyres.co.uk and get them fitted locally.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*see here*

See here < Click


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I had four fitted by
www.etyres .co.uk
Saved about £15 per tyre on local fitters price and they came to our home to fit them.

I replaced them as they were showing surface cracks in the side walls but had only done 14 k miles.
I have seen worse but would not like to risk it they were not 5 years old.

Dave p


----------



## Qwackers (May 1, 2005)

mytyres looks great, though camskill is £63 cheaper but without fitting/valve/disposal. I reckon I should be able to get them fitted/valve/disposal for less than £63?


----------

